# Negative Bench Press



## Detroit_4_Life (Jun 30, 2006)

Doing negatives on the flat bench (Down on 5 count, Assist on up), for those of you that know what these are, are they even worth doing? Because i've heard different from so many different people i would like to know what you guys think. The weight training coach at our school said they were good for strength improvement.


----------



## BiggNStronger (Jun 30, 2006)

there good everynow and then....just for a change


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 1, 2006)

Supramaximal negatives are certainly good for promoting strength gains, but you have to use them sparingly as they are very stressful on the nervous system.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 1, 2006)

For rare useage, not frequently at all. I dont do them at all though, only times I have done them was on failed max attempts. 

3-board presses and rack lockouts are the only fancy work for me right now.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 1, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> For rare useage, not frequently at all. I dont do them at all though, only times I have done them was on failed max attempts.
> 
> 3-board presses and rack lockouts are the only fancy work for me right now.



Is your shoulder feeling good enough for heavy pressing again?


----------



## Mudge (Jul 1, 2006)

I've been fine for flat pressing for awhile now, although I have brought my grip in 1 finger as a minimum. I just avoid things that bother my shoulder.

It was around 3 months that I had to avoid flat benching to let myself heal, then at that point I started out light with nothing heavier than 2 plates, and worked my way up.


----------



## Detroit_4_Life (Jul 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Supramaximal negatives are certainly good for promoting strength gains, but you have to use them sparingly as they are very stressful on the nervous system.



Thanks for that, i was just introduced to them last monday and i was wondering how often i should do them, because just like maximal effort training is not suppose to be done alot due to the toll it takes on your body, i was thinking negatives could be the same thing.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 1, 2006)

Detroit_4_Life said:
			
		

> Thanks for that, i was just introduced to them last monday and i was wondering how often i should do them, because just like maximal effort training is not suppose to be done alot due to the toll it takes on your body, i was thinking negatives could be the same thing.



I would only do it maybe at the peak of a mesocycle, or maybe twice within a mesocycle.


----------

